# K3b cannot find optical disk player v12.2



## dalpets (May 23, 2021)

The software goes through the motions & loads the iso for burning but cannot find the installed USB Pioneer Blueray burner that, incidentally, is found on bootup.
There is supposed to be a permissions window open in such circumstances, but that didn't happen.  I have added "cdrom" as a new user.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zirias@ (May 23, 2021)

Just a warning from experience: Last time I needed to burn something (this became really rare…), k3b finally _seemed_ to work, but aborted soon with a weird error, leaving the disc trashed. So, if you want to use it, do a "simulation write" first to be sure.

I ended up just using commandline tools from sysutils/cdrtools and sysutils/dvd+rw-tools which worked fine.


----------



## dalpets (May 24, 2021)

Where do I find out how to use these command line tools?


----------



## zirias@ (May 24, 2021)

They come with manpages, for example mkisofs(8), cdrecord(1), growisofs(1), which is you typical reference documentation. If you prefer a "howto" style, try google. It very much depends on what you want to do ("master" a video DVD/bluray, an audio CD, or just some generic data .iso? Or just burn an existing image? etc…)


----------

